# From 486's to cash :)



## vegaswinner (Apr 14, 2012)

This is my finest button to date weighing in at little over 15g's. The batch started as about 130 486 cpu's, recovery method was a 3 week soak in AP followed by several quick HCL rinses. The foils and wires were then refined in HCL-CL with the gold powder being cleaned as pr Harold and lasersteve instruction. Refine and clean was done twice. It was then dried after the second clean up and melted into a button. I didn't have battery acid around at the time so never cleaned off the borax. The following day it was handed to a jeweler friend who tested it and paid me out for 9995. This was the first button I have sold so it was a very good day


----------



## glondor (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you test your solutions for gold ?


----------



## cnbarr (Apr 14, 2012)

glondor said:


> Did you test your solutions for gold ?


Glondor. Has a point , I feel you may have lost considerable values, 130 486 CPU what was the weight? Close to 8lbs I would figure, did you process the lids as well?


----------



## vegaswinner (Apr 15, 2012)

glondor said:


> Did you test your solutions for gold ?



Yes....

I was expecting to have to do a second pass on the broke up cpu's but ill be breaking them up even more now the bulk of gold has been recovered.

Lids have been saved for processing in a cell later...


----------



## nickvc (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job I'm pleased to see a member from the UK succeed, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## glondor (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhh That explains it. Cheers Mike


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice work indeed.

The yield sounds about right to me, knowing the GP lids arn't included.


----------



## vegaswinner (Apr 15, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Nice job I'm pleased to see a member from the UK succeed, keep up the excellent work.



Thanks nickvc,,,, I will 8) 




samuel-a said:


> Nice work indeed.
> 
> The yield sounds about right to me, knowing the GP lids arn't included.



Thanks sam and cheers for putting my mind at ease regarding the yield


----------

